# HR21 Remote Question...



## mtb (Dec 24, 2007)

I just got the HR21 and put me beloved HR10 in the kids room. The peanut remote for the HR10 was able to change channels on the receiver, work the Tosh TV, but also allowed me to control the AV receiver volume (since it is the main source of my TV viewing). No switching or sliding to "other" sources. 

Is it possible to program the new remote to work the HR21 and control the volume on my AV reciever without switch to AV1? 

Another question when following the directions under programing remote I tried selecting the "stereo" component then "yamaha" and it stated that I had 9 possible codes. It then listed seven of the codes with the eigth code being 3507...., and no nineth. What the heck? how do I get to those?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So you are saying that the 8 codes didn't work and suspect that the ninth would. I'd look around and ask here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## mtb (Dec 24, 2007)

"So you are saying that the 8 codes didn't work and suspect that the ninth would. I'd look around and ask here"

correct. But whats up with not finishing the list?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I have no idea why the list was truncated. I put the remote for my HR20 away after I got the Harmony 880 programmed for all of my equipment.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is exactly what you are looking for.

From the HD DVR FAQ:

_How do I program my Remote to also control my TV, DVR, stereo or another satellite receiver?_ 
→ Remote Control Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) 

The Remote gurus will help with anything you cannot find documented.

- Craig


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Hopefully, the remote gurus will know the code for his AV receiver.


----------



## mtb (Dec 24, 2007)

Well maybe my problem is just locating the correct code. Even the code given to me on the Directv site for the Yamaha RX-V2700 (30082) doesnt work. When I hit the pwr off button it just shuts off my TV. Maybe I'll contact Drtv CSR to explain why their menu shows such a limited list of codes...


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

mtb said:


> Well maybe my problem is just locating the correct code. Even the code given to me on the Directv site for the Yamaha RX-V2700 (30082) doesnt work. When I hit the pwr off button it just shuts off my TV. Maybe I'll contact Drtv CSR to explain why their menu shows such a limited list of codes...


Please try the link. One resource you will find is DIRECTV's lookup code link.

- Craig


----------



## mtb (Dec 24, 2007)

Craig,
I did try the link it gave me one code of 30082 it didnt work or I need to maybe clear all codes and start over. I donnt know. I've done this once before with the HR10 but its been awhile. Thanks very much for your help I also saw that you are very knowledgable over at the Dbs site. I guess the code is the key to this situation. Right now I"m using my Yammy remote as it allows the reading and storing of each individual command from another remote. However, my wife wants her own and is pouting about not being able to use the peanut...

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

mtb said:


> Craig,
> I did try the link it gave me one code of 30082 it didnt work or I need to maybe clear all codes and start over. I donnt know. I've done this once before with the HR10 but its been awhile. Thanks very much for your help I also saw that you are very knowledgable over at the Dbs site. I guess the code is the key to this situation. Right now I"m using my Yammy remote as it allows the reading and storing of each individual command from another remote. However, my wife wants her own and is pouting about not being able to use the peanut...
> 
> Thanks


To reset the remote:

1. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
2. enter 9 8 1

First use codes 01442 or 01142 for the tivo. Next program the remote for your tv, without a tv code the volume keys won't work.

Use code 30176 for the yamaha, and no the power key won't control both the ON & OFF of yamaha, not with yamaha's use of a two-key power scheme, add to this the lone power key of the white remotes there will always be one command missing.

The volume keys never work initially with ANY Stereo code, not until you do the following: With a tv code programmed to the tv device, to get the volume punch-through to all other devices:

1. av1 or av2 whichever has code 30176
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------



## mtb (Dec 24, 2007)

That worked! Thanks a lot! One less headache since the upgrade. 

I guess because of the Yammy's two button power scheme I did not realized that the code(s) were working therefore never did the 993 step. Should of had faith. 

I do appreciate you guys taking the time to help me out. I'll be trying out all the other tricks and shortcuts the two sites have to offer.

Have a good Holiday everyone!

Mike


----------



## FlopShot (Apr 24, 2004)

Edmund said:


> To reset the remote:
> 
> 1. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 2. enter 9 8 1
> ...


I just got my HR21 today and your post was extremely helpful. Thank you.

To followup on the question about A/V receiver power, is there a way to have the main DTV and TV power button turn off the A/V power without using the mode switch, provided my A/V receiver has a single 1-way power switch? The old HR10-250 remote turned everything off with a single click of the power button.

Thanks again.

FlopShot


----------



## nsayer (Jan 12, 2005)

FlopShot said:


> To followup on the question about A/V receiver power, is there a way to have the main DTV and TV power button turn off the A/V power without using the mode switch, provided my A/V receiver has a single 1-way power switch? The old HR10-250 remote turned everything off with a single click of the power button.


Did anyone ever figure out an answer for this? I just got my HR21 and am in the same boat. I got the remote to do mute and volume on the stereo, but the power-off button doesn't turn the receiver off - just the TV and the DVR.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

nsayer said:


> Did anyone ever figure out an answer for this? I just got my HR21 and am in the same boat. I got the remote to do mute and volume on the stereo, but the power-off button doesn't turn the receiver off - just the TV and the DVR.


No, there is no way to power the AV receiver along with tv, as you can with tivo remote.


----------

